# Estrofem Tabs - CM



## Snoflake (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi,

I am currently in the middle of an FET cycle - am due for transfer (all going well) on April 7th.  I had my baseline scan last Friday which showed quiet ovaries and a thin lining following down-reg.  I started my Estrofem tablets last Friday so today is 6 of taking them however I noticed at lunchtime that I have an abundance of EWCM - is this normal?  I am still down-reg so I can't be gearing up for ovulation.  Just wondering do the Estrofem tabs make you produce extra EWCM because of the extra Oestrogen?


----------



## Tubsy (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi snoflake, I've had buckets of cm too, must be the Estrofem Tabs cause I defo didn't ovulate.


----------

